# Best way to prevent razor bumps when shaving bikini area?



## MetzFan (Nov 29, 2005)

I've read that deodorant helps prevent them after shaving. Has anyone tried this?

Can anyone also recommend a gel or razor?

Thanks.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Nov 29, 2005)

I got my kitty lasered, but back when i had hair i would use the deordorant after i shaved and it actually did work to a certain extent, other than that i don't know I could never find anything that REALLY worked thats why i got it lasered. and I LOVE IT :icon_love.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 29, 2005)

Several girls on this site have recommended using hair conditioner, I haven't tried it myself though!


----------



## smilingface (Nov 30, 2005)

I tried using the deoderant trick, but it didn't work for me. I use an epilator and I always get ingrowns. I have been using Paula's Choice skin relief treatment and it works a little bit, but I still get some ingrowns. I would love to know how to get rid of these so I am looking forward to reading more responses!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Nov 30, 2005)

walmart had this "bikini zone" shave gel during the summer. i dont know if they still stock it but you can probably definately find it only. cheap and it works great.

don't use the neutrogena special little "bikini area razors" absolute trash. used one once and tossed it...do NOT recommend.

i dream of laser though....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, I heard strips use roll-on deodorant to prevent bumps, tea tree oil or Tend Skin may be something you want to try.


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats what I use and it works great!! I think they sell it at drugstores too!!


----------



## tashbash (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, lasered? Was it painful and does it ever grow back? Ever?


----------



## prude strippers (Nov 30, 2005)

I use deodorant after I shave and it works pretty well. I use regular stick deodorant, never tried the roll on. The trick is to put it on against the direction your hair grows.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 30, 2005)

i use tea tree and it definitely does help cut down on the number of razor bumps. it even helps my husband when he shaves his head.


----------



## charish (Dec 2, 2005)

hi , well i read that mixing asprin and warm water together(making it pasty) gets rid of razor burn, though i haven't tried it yet. also use a good shaving cream for sensitive skin, really cover it. make sure your skin is really moistened with warm water first.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Do you guys apply the tea tree oil directly???


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Kim!


----------



## michko970 (Mar 17, 2006)

I read that if you use astringent immediately following shaving, you can kill the germs that can cause infection/bumbs. try it, hope it works.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 17, 2006)

Bikini Zone is great...works very well. You just rub it on after shaving. It's also important to use a new razor.

*SO*....this lasering of the kitty......*DO TELL*

Cost

How many treatments?

A Certain type of laser we should ask about?

Any pain?

How long it lasts?


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 17, 2006)

i know--please tell! i must have some issue because i hate having hair anywhere except my head &amp; eyebrows lol.

weird but true..


----------



## Leony (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk michko970


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2006)

i want to know about the lasering too. sounds costly and painful..


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

This might sound odd but I use Olive Oil to shave that area. I use just the OO and I make sure to take my time shaving and I always use a sharp razor. I started doing thi about 6-8 weeks ago and holy wow! What a difference. Closer shave, smoother, less itching when it grows back, hardly any bumps at all! I shave it all, so I can definitely tell the difference!

I just can't say enough good things about EVOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haha, that's so weird, everytime I see EVOO I think of Innova EVO dog food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juls91285 (Mar 17, 2006)

I use bikini zone also and it works great! I just bought an epilator and haven't used it yet so I hope that the bikini zone works.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 17, 2006)

i use hair conditioner and that seems to help because i dont really notice any bumps, also exfoliate the area for ingrown hairs.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 17, 2006)

lol, interesting, im gonna try olive oil out and see what i think of it.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 17, 2006)

I use neosporin..it doesn't irritate me and it is soothing..I use it when my skin is still damp after saving.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Mar 17, 2006)

o.k. sorry I never responded I had forgotten that I had posted here, that happens alot, lol. Anyway I got a brazilian laser treatment. I got it at my gyno's since he started offering this and it was much cheaper than a laser center. Since I am a loyal client of his he gave me a discount so I paid like $500.00 for about 6 treatments. Pain is not that bad, how big is that area anyway? you'll be done in less than five minutes. I got it done last year and I still have no hair at all, of course the doctor told me this was really just permanent hair REDUCTION. So eventually I will have to go back for touch ups, but I have been lucky and no hair has grown back YET thank God! It is very worth it never having to shave again or have razor bumps. I also use the remmington hair trimmer for everything else that didn't get lasered and it rocks!!!


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, so what gives? no kitty-lasering info for us?? :wassatt:


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 26, 2006)

I started waxing my bikini area instead of shaving so I don't have to deal with the razor bumps. I still get some ingrowns but I just use Tendskin on the area.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 26, 2006)

Do you get this at Sephora?


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 26, 2006)

I had to stop waxing because I got so many ingrowns it was worse than shaving.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 26, 2006)

I buy mine off of ebay since it's about $5 less including shipping.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 26, 2006)

Does it work on current ingrowns?


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

About the deoderant stick use after shaving, I wouldn't do it. The jury is still out on whether women should use deoderant immediately after shaving the underarm (some researchers are saying there are links to immediate after-shave deoderant use and breast cancer).

I have a good experience with tea tree oil though. I don't really grow much body hair at all so I don't shave more than once a month. I kind of wish I had a little more hair so that I could wax successfully. Beauticians take one look at me and tell me to go home. I just don't have enough to have get a traditional waxing. Does anyone know if threading is something I should look into for my condition?


----------



## smilingface (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok now I have a question about tea tree oil. I usually epilate my legs and bikini area. Do you use the tea tree oil right after you shave/epilate? Doesn't it sting? Also, do you use it straight or mix it with water? And finally do you use it every day after the initial shave. TIA.


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 1, 2006)

tend skin wroks great. my boyfriend even uses it now


----------



## jaayx (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought that I was the only one who got that! I hate shaving though... cause I have to do it daily. Have you found any alternatives besides shaving and waxing?

Thanks!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have used deodorant on my bikini area before, but I didn't notice any huge difference. I just use conditoner and that is what has helped minimize bumps and itching


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've used bikini zone ladies and if used constantly right after shaving if really helps dramatically! It does sting at first but it goes away and it's worth it at the end!!!


----------



## cdwdnw (Jun 14, 2006)

conditioner does work - let it sit a while before you shave and then I used shave gel - makes all the difference in the world.....


----------



## zEE (Jun 14, 2006)

the ONLY way to avoid razor bumps in the bikini area ( I shave the whole thing ) is by using a brand NEW Razor every time and not the cheapo kind. something that has 3 blades, I use Men's Shick (green kind) comes in 4 or 8 per package. Lots of shaving cream too helps. I do this about once a week and have no problems with bumps of any kind. I use this new razor under my armpits &amp; private area only. Then use a different one to shave my legs (which I can use multiple times).


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 14, 2006)

I heard Sudocream (nappy rash cream) is meant to help if you apply it after shaving/waxing.


----------



## ivette (Jun 14, 2006)

i would say just wash the area u want really well before u shave


----------



## michko970 (Jun 15, 2006)

there are a lot of creams for the bikini area and most can be found pretty cheaply :icon_cool  /emoticons/win[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2006)

the deodorant trick worked for me!


----------



## jaayx (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for your help, but Veet doesn't work well with me too =(

I get freaking ingrowns on almost everything, except shaving, which lessens to a whole lot... though I never dare shaved my bikini line, which fortunately doesn't get bad ingrowns from waxing. The worse thing is that if you stayed over a friend's house with the whole party, and still having to shave?! I'm soooo tempted on going for lasering/IPL (Intense Pulse Laser) to get rid of them, but if they weren't so expensive!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 16, 2006)

I had too many ingrowns too! I was imbarrassed when I was naked around Hubby! lol! So I just trim. But the lazer hair removal sound slike a dream! Way to go there!:trink4:


----------



## sonsireegemini (Jun 23, 2006)

I swear by Tea Tree oil. It's not the best smelling stuff but it works pretty good.


----------



## Ashley1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Humm this is all very interesting. Make sure your razor is not dull, I like the Venus Vibrate razor from Wal-Mart. The vibrating helps get a closer shave than any other razor I've used. Also I have tried a few different after shave creams to help reduce bumps from bikini lines and on my legs. Either they burn or they're like applying butter. Victoria's Secret Spa collection has a moisturizing after shave cream that has a very light sent, it's gentle and does the job. After I apply it there is no dry scaliness going on and no red bumps. For $9.50 it's worth a shot.


----------



## tsims (Jun 24, 2006)

from what i have heard, if using new razors and waxing dont reslove the problem , laser removal is the only way out. or move to europe. hee, hee

while saving for this procedure this is what i do ,

i use tweezers to get out the hairs, which does not hurt as bad as you might think, hold the skin taunt and pull in the direction of growth, use a fine pointed tweezer.

if you do break out, use hibiclens (antibacterial wash , found in drugstores only) water and boxers or no undies after shaving. if i breakout, i put hot towel on the area for a few minutes to open the pores and soften the skin, then i put the hibiclens on (it does not burn) and let it sit for few more minutes, i then shower and take my hand held shower sprayer on a medium stream let the water run over the area for 3 minutes rinsing off all the hibiclens and just letting the water run over the area ( sometime i think we, underestimate the power of the simple things , like water) when i get out of the shower i let the area dry , no panties, just wear a robe, or a pair of boxers, try to keep any material from touching the area. so i always shave at night, if i have to shave. after the area is dry i put on a oil, like vit e, grapeseed, almond oil, someting natural, usually whatever i have on hand. heck even olive oil will work if you dont have any essential oils around.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't make myself pull the strips off to wax myself, so I get it done professionally. There are two different ways I've had it done...once with cloth strips and hot wax, and one with hard wax. Both times, the applier of the wax swore by her method. 

I personally liked the hard wax better. This means that the wax is a thicker consistency (and usually colored), and it's applied very thickly in long slabs to the area. It then dries to a hardness, and the whole thing is yanked off (as opposed to being applied with a cloth strip pressed on top for the yanking part).

I get only one or two ingrowns from the hard wax, as opposed to 5 or 6 from the regular wax with cloth strips. 

Also, if you really can't stand waxing (which, if you do regularly every 4-6 weeks, really DOES cease to be very painful!), then a trick I use for in between with the razor is to shave the bikini area in the shower. Make sure the area is saturated with warm-to-hot water. Carefully comb the area you want to shave, with an eyebrow grooming brush or with your fingers...you should comb all the hair in the same direction. I usually comb it all toward the underside. Then, when you shave (I use shaving cream/gel), make sure you shave AGAINST the hair growth. So, if you have combed all the hair toward the underside of your legs, you would shave toward the upperside. Since it will all be combed in the same direction, you will be less likely to get ingrown hairs. It also helps to pull the skin tight to get the areas that are hard to get at (right where your thigh meets your kitty).

Hope this helps!


----------

